# Another little orphan



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

My son came home with an itty bitty baby Procyon Lotor tonight. Know what that is? It's a raccoon, a little one, found on a roadside beside his car killed mom. He's dehydrated, thin, and no longer hungry. He ate well, wanted to cuddle, and after being fed and having his head and ears rubbed, told me quite a tale, chirping, buzzing and purring like a happy cat. Wish you could have heard the racket that came out of him when we put him back in the pet taxi, what a rukus. He's headed to a rehabber/ game farm tomorrow.
Daryl


----------



## littlecakes (Mar 14, 2008)

Take a picture before he leaves and please post it! He must be so cute!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh, Daryl, you're so lucky.  They are so darned cute when they're big, and little ones are even cuter. Please get some pictures if you can.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pictures please!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Yes, we'll get pictures. Poor little Buzzy ****. He was on his last leg when he got here, just starved to death. Took him a few minutes to figure out how to drink from syringe (all I had to feed with), but, boy that sweet warm milk must have hit the spot, because he livened right up. He wasn't as fond of the softened up kitty food. Goodness, wish you could have seen my son's face when I started talking "****' to the baby. I'm fluent in "****" as I raised 4 of the little hellions about 40 yrs ago, from no fur to full grown and returned to the wild. These ***** would come back years later, usually in the early fall, for a quick hello and snack.
This little boy, what a riot, tummy full, and laid up over my shoulder, purring like a kitten and stretching out with those nimble little black hands, almost like a cat knitting with it's paws. He's obviously healthy, albeit starved, alert, eager to eat, and loves being cuddled.
Will update tomorrow, I'm headed to bed shortly.
Daryl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Get some pics, Daryl! Gosh, they are so beautiful and so cute.

Many, many decades ago (as in 5+) and before the laws of the land that dealt with birds and animals were really followed or enforced, my grandfather rescued a baby raccoon. She was named Susie and lived a wonderful life with my grandparents and my parents. I was only about 5 years old at the time, but I can remember my Mom going to bed and spreading out her beautiful, long, blond hair on the pillow because Susie, the ****, liked to get on the pillow and in Mom's hair and sleep the night away. I can also remember Susie's delicate and perfect little **** "hands" .. just amazing .. and how she "washed" everything before eating it.

Cripes .. I'm 60 years old and remembering all this like it was yesterday ..

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry,
That's a wonderful memory, I can see where you got your love for animals. Thank you for sharing.

Daryl, I'm glad the little coonie made it into your caring hands, lucky little'en, please do post a pic, I've never seen them that tiny.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

*Thats what I've been doing the past 2 weeks!*

























She was found at the end of my friends driveway, guessing about 3 weeks old. No mom or nest in site. She's doing great and going to a sanctuary in western NH tomorrow to finish being raised with other orphans and train for release! I hope she lives a long, healthy, happy life. I'm gonna miss her!
AND..... this is my other project of the past 2 weeks.....








3 baby "yellow bellied sapsuckers" (woodpeckers)
A large pine tree fell in my yard 2 weeks ago and they were thrown from their nest cavity. Unfortunately 2 didn't make it. They are occupying one of my empty flight aviaries with whats left of their tree trunk!!! Learning how to eat.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Sorry - had to downsize picture!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

OMG...the babies are just adorable. How rewarding but... poor you...you must be exhausted. I know I was after my short experience with the baby mice.
Great save!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I am exhausted! And this is my vacation week -- so much for relaxing! But I wouldn't change a thing


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> I am exhausted! And this is my vacation week -- so much for relaxing! But I wouldn't change a thing


........:..........


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I did get a few pics, will get them on soon. My baby might have been a hair bigger than Msfreebird's baby, but not as perky. He was pretty much starved to the bone, little ribs and backbone very prominent, so he was stuck at his dead mother's side for quite a while. Mom **** was decomposing already. That poor baby, when I went to feed him this morning, he bypassed the syringe and stuck his face right in to the bowl of milk, blowing bubbles, sneezing, coughing,so I put my hand in the bowl, and he slurped the milk off my fingers, had quite the round little belly when he left.
Daryl


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

pigeonmama said:


> I did get a few pics, will get them on soon. My baby might have been a hair bigger than Msfreebird's baby, but not as perky. He was pretty much starved to the bone, little ribs and backbone very prominent, so he was stuck at his dead mother's side for quite a while. Mom **** was decomposing already. That poor baby, when I went to feed him this morning, he bypassed the syringe and stuck his face right in to the bowl of milk, blowing bubbles, sneezing, coughing,so I put my hand in the bowl, and he slurped the milk off my fingers, had quite the round little belly when he left.
> Daryl


"Rascal" was starving when she was found. The first week was nerve wracking, she just started getting active this week, and has doubled her size!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I have never seen a baby raccoon and I know they are bound to be very precious and cute. I hope both babies do well as well as those cute little sapsuckers. The sapsuckers kinda remind me of chimney swifts who will cling to anything - even me.

You two ladies are super.

Terry, memories like you told are what make us what we are. That was lovely and thank you for sharing.


I did want to mention something since Daryl's baby was found in the road beside its mother. I know it sounds gross but if you see anything like a dead raccoon or possum, please stop and look at the mother. Baby possums, in particular, will still cling to their moms and need to be rescued. I have seen baby possums and they are cute as a button.


----------



## littlecakes (Mar 14, 2008)

They are all so cute! Thank you for your time and energy in saving them all!


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I did want to mention something since Daryl's baby was found in the road beside its mother. I know it sounds gross but if you see anything like a dead raccoon or possum, please stop and look at the mother. Baby possums, in particular, will still cling to their moms and need to be rescued. I have seen baby possums and they are cute as a button.


yea its always wise to check in the pouch of a possum or other marsupials usually the baby survives the initial accident but then starves to death inside its deceased mothers pouch. i carry in my car a card board box with a towl and gloves just in case i do come across a baby or injured animal altho its always male animals i find dead on the road for some reason. 

wow what a cute little one i wish we had tme in Australia


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, I have pictures for you all. Who, here, can I e-mail them to so you can post for me? My e-mail address is [email protected]. Thanks,
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Daryl sent me the pictures of this little bundle of cuteness. so..................here they are!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

And the last one....................


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Renee,
Thanks a bunch for posting pics.
Daryl


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Such cute fur faces!!! He is so lucky to have you taking care of him.



Lady Tarheel said:


> ...if you see anything like a dead raccoon or possum, please stop and look at the mother. Baby possums, in particular, will still cling to their moms and need to be rescued...


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, I survived the lumbar puncture. I wouldn't recommend this procedure for any ladies that are well endowed boob wise. Holy pigeon poop, I had to lay on my belly, on an x-ray table while prepping, skin marking, injecting lidocaine and spinal needle inserted. Unable to move during any of this, and oh, lordy, I do hate needles, even the ones I can't see. The radiologist was super good, and the procedure went faster than expected. The longest part was getting enough cerebrospinal fluid for all tests ordered. The most uncomfortable part was when the spinal needle was removed . Then I had to return to outpt. and remail flat for an hour. I had to come home lying flat in the back seat of my mom's car, go to bed, and stay flat for 8 hrs. Well, that didn't happen. Soon after I crawled in to bed, my son came in with the tiniest little baby bird that he found out near the end of our driveway. We got out a bird cage for the little one, and I got some food in to him, with the intent to see if parent bird would show up, when I felt capable of taking him out where he was found. After my supper, I took him out, cagean all, to near where he was found, to see if adult showed up. Little brat wouldn't make a peep (all he did when he was in the house was make such a racket), so I slid him in under cover a bit more, and then he cried for his mama. Shortly there after, well, lo and behold, an adult bird showed up, tried to bust that baby out of the cage. I took baby in to the woods a bit farther, gave him a kiss and my best wishes, and plopped him up on a branch, then drove away.
Daryl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Glad you survived this procedure, Daryl! It sounds awful! Shame on you for not following the doctor's orders, but bless you for helping the little bird! 

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

DAG GUM YOU WOMAN!!! What are we going to do with you????? You REALLY should follow DR's orders you know.............but I'm with Terry......glad the baby was returned to Momma. Now you GO GET SOME REST............we need you round' here ya know...........


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Renee,
My backside was getting sick and tired of bed. I have to "lay low" to avoid spinal headache. I've been drinking, and drinking, and drinking even more to replenish fluid. Besides, that poor baby was so unhappy in that cage, and I didn't dare delay trying to return him to parents and wild, where he truly belonged, even if he was the sweetest little thing. And, no, I didn't get a picture, I should have, but trying to hold on to him was like trying to hold a greased bumblebee, he squirted out between fingers, and flew like a leaky balloon, up, down, all over the place.
Daryl


----------

